# New Exhaust for TT MK3 2015



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello,
I have a TT 2015 mod (230 hp). I have thought for a while to upgrade the Exhaust, so the sound is a little bit more funny. My local exhaust shop recommend me to go for this one: 
Supersprint Cat.back w / Replacement tube for middle silencer and rear silencer m / valve and m / 1x100mm end pipe per side (772013,775034,775014). Im not very good in this Exhaust word..so need some tips before i say "go"...The price with installation is about 3000£ - so its important for me that the sound i get is worth it..and a little bit more. I told the guy that i like the sound of the TTs and the RS very much..i dont know if its possible for my car to get that sound...ref that my engine is just 250HP. The worst thing is if i go for this, and drive out and barely can hear anything. Thanks for some advice.,


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

baltazar said:


> Hello,
> I have a TT 2015 mod (230 hp). I have thought for a while to upgrade the Exhaust, so the sound is a little bit more funny. My local exhaust shop recommend me to go for this one:
> Supersprint Cat.back w / Replacement tube for middle silencer and rear silencer m / valve and m / 1x100mm end pipe per side (772013,775034,775014). Im not very good in this Exhaust word..so need some tips before i say "go"...The price with installation is about 3000£ - so its important for me that the sound i get is worth it..and a little bit more. I told the guy that i like the sound of the TTs and the RS very much..i dont know if its possible for my car to get that sound...ref that my engine is just 250HP. The worst thing is if i go for this, and drive out and barely can hear anything. Thanks for some advice.,


Can you post an actual link for the exhaust that was recommended to you? We cant go much with the text info that you gave us. 

Did you say that your engine is modded ? Because you mentioned 230hp and then 250hp after.
As for the not hearing any sound. Are you by any chance driving in comfort or efficiency mods? (both of them in Audi Drive select tend to drown the sound to save both fuel and make the drive "more civilised" :lol: )

I have 2015 TT Quattro 230hp and the sound is very much Audible with very little work of the gas. (Mind you that this is the Auto and Dynamic drive mods).

I dont mind you buying new exhaust if it makes you happy but I want to make sure that you understand all the possibilities for your less than satisfactory feeling for the "stock" engine/exhaust sound (which everyone I meet compliments on mine).


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> baltazar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


H, thanks for answer. I dont have any link for the actual exhaust system- he just gave me that text. I have a 230hp - punched wrong over here. The "problem" is that i dont have drive select. I thought that was standard..but not on mine 

Thats why i want a liitle more juice in the sound. I can hear a pop here and then when im in S mode (on the gear). But nothing like ex a TTS. So i dont know what i can do to get more cool sound. For me cool sound is not "noisy" (like a motorbike) hard sound...just more pops and "grom" sound. As the RS  I know i cant get that sound...but something in that direction. Mabye i cant - beacuse i dont have enough power in the engine. But im in a phase now when i can learn...and better to learn before i order the Supersprint i told over here.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

baltazar said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > baltazar said:
> ...


You dont have the Audi drive select?? Mmm that is strange. [smiley=book2.gif] 
I know that Audi can add Audi Drive Select for 150 EUR (132£) here in Germany. That also might be a good investment regardless of the exhaust decision. (because it gives you a lot of things to tweak. Engine sound being one of them).

When I enter the Dynamic mode with S mode on it give a nice sound that doesn't strike out as an attention seeking Subaru Impreza or riced out Honda Civic driver. Its actually quite amazing given the "low power" and engine size and cylinders. (Mercedes CLA 45 AMG sounds less exciting than standard TT for crying out lout). Props to Audi!!!

I heard a couple of TTS cursing at 20mph and they don't sound soo much better. (the big difference is when you press the pedal I guess. But in idle they all sound respectably tame and good. Ofc except for TTRS which sounds nice even in neutral. But that is just due to 2.5 v6 400HP engine. Thats just numbers game.

Look I don't know much about exhaust mods for this car. (there is very little video about this car on YT and very little accessorise that are genuinely catered to the MK3 model). (I kinda spoke about this issue here. Despite the model launching back in 2014).
I know Akrapović (the king of exhausts) doesnt even have mods for MK3 only for MK2. ABT has an exhaust for MK3 and it gives power increase as well. Strange thing is that there is zero video or just sound sample of how it sounds to see.

Im sure someone will come very soon and help you better. I was just hopping to prepare you for all possible scenarios (might wanna look up that Audi drive add-on - its not even that expensive).


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for good tips. I also think it was very strange not to have Drive Select (especially when the car is very good equipped) . . I will absolutely call my audi dealer tomorrow and hear if its possible to do an upgrade. Anyone know if this is possible? Someone also told me to remove the muffler to get a better sound...im a little bit sceptic to do that...


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

If you want to know what the engine sounds like with different exhaust options, easiest to go on YouTube.
Also look around for the exhaust on Golf GTI Mk7 and Mk7.5. Same engine, but a more popular car.
There are plenty of before and after videos on there. Will give you a good idea of how it sounds.


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

Have a search for iamstanyer on Instagram, Ash is on this forum as well, he replaced his exhaust on his TT, sounds good. There are videos of it on Insta.


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

scratchyratface said:


> Have a search for iamstanyer on Instagram, Ash is on this forum as well, he replaced his exhaust on his TT, sounds good. There are videos of it on Insta.


Great Sound! It would be interesting to know wich Exhaust and price for this he have here....


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

My Scorpion resonated cat-back is now for sale, will be putting a proper post soon (standard dual exhaust) - £995. It gives a much deeper, sporty sound. However, the s-fart is mostly gone (at least when combined with the Scorpion downpipe, it may be different with the standard downpipe), which I the reason I`ve gone back to the standard exhaust a few days ago. It`s the only Scorpion catback available, as it`s not been officially released yet. I was using it with a little connector to keep the exhaust valve open at all times. A non-resonated center section is available and can be mounted instead of the resonated one, it`s available for around £100-£150. I`m keeping the Scorpion downpipe, which improves the standard sound greatly (available from Scorpion dealers: https://www.scorpion-exhausts.com/audi-tt-tts-mk3-2014-2016-downpipe-with-sports-cat-sports-catalyst ). A Scorpion adapter will be needed to connect the 79mm cat-back to the standard 65mm downpipe:
1x AD81 Adaptor
1x Z016.10062 79mm H/D Clamp
1x Z016.10064 65mm H/D Clamp

I`m based in Birmingham, UK if anyone is interested.

Here combined with the Scorpion downpipe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8SQErC ... st=WL&t=0s


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

jabiqq said:


> My Scorpion resonated cat-back is now for sale, will be putting a proper post soon (standard dual exhaust) - £995. It gives a much deeper, sporty sound. However, the s-fart is mostly gone (at least when combined with the Scorpion downpipe, it may be different with the standard downpipe), which I the reason I`ve gone back to the standard exhaust a few days ago. It`s the only Scorpion catback available, as it`s not been officially released yet. I was using it with a little connector to keep the exhaust valve open at all times. A non-resonated center section is available and can be mounted instead of the resonated one, it`s available for around £100-£150. I`m keeping the Scorpion downpipe, which improves the standard sound greatly (available from Scorpion dealers: https://www.scorpion-exhausts.com/audi-tt-tts-mk3-2014-2016-downpipe-with-sports-cat-sports-catalyst ). A Scorpion adapter will be needed to connect the 79mm cat-back to the standard 65mm downpipe:
> 1x AD81 Adaptor
> 1x Z016.10062 79mm H/D Clamp
> 1x Z016.10064 65mm H/D Clamp
> ...


 Thanks for offer. I live in Norway - so for me this is a little tricky. I need to buy it somewhere here/nearby. As i live in Oslo, i can take the boat (1 night) to Kiel in Germany. From there i can drive some hours to a place they can help me innstall it..as there is not so many who do this in Norway. The problem is that i dont have any clue wich exhaust system i want. Do i want two pipes as today, or 4 (TTS look). Something says that i want the last. I still take tips


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

baltazar said:


> Thanks for offer. I live in Norway - so for me this is a little tricky. I need to buy it somewhere here/nearby. As i live in Oslo, i can take the boat (1 night) to Kiel in Germany. From there i can drive some hours to a place they can help me innstall it..as there is not so many who do this in Norway. The problem is that i dont have any clue wich exhaust system i want. Do i want two pipes as today, or 4 (TTS look). Something says that i want the last. I still take tips


OK. A good, low cost option is changing the downpipe first. The only downside is that you may get a warning light on the dashboard due to lambda sensor. This is rectified if you have a remap. If you want to avoid that, then changing just the cat-back is the way to go. 
With quad pipes, you need to buy a second exhaust valve (but not always, it depends on the exhaust) and the rear diffuser, all parts available from the local Audi dealer (you may need to find/use chassis number of a TTS to simplify communication with Audi parts dept). 
If you reconsider, I can check the cost of sending the parts to the address where you need them (approx £100 as a guess). 
Good luck with the search for your perfect exhaust!


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

jabiqq said:


> baltazar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for offer. I live in Norway - so for me this is a little tricky. I need to buy it somewhere here/nearby. As i live in Oslo, i can take the boat (1 night) to Kiel in Germany. From there i can drive some hours to a place they can help me innstall it..as there is not so many who do this in Norway. The problem is that i dont have any clue wich exhaust system i want. Do i want two pipes as today, or 4 (TTS look). Something says that i want the last. I still take tips
> ...


Thanks for tips! I have decided to go for a Cat-back system from Milltek. This one https://qwt.no/produkt/milltek-sportsek ... -2015-2017 ) This means i have to change the diffusor. I called my local audi seller today...and he have a TTS diffusor for £500. I dint know if if would fit my car...anyone know? and...i hope the Milltek system also fits. I have not decided yet if i shall go for the Resonated or non...I want most sound out of the system. Thanks for help!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

baltazar said:


> Thanks for tips! I have decided to go for a Cat-back system from Milltek. This one https://qwt.no/produkt/milltek-sportsek ... -2015-2017 ) This means i have to change the diffusor. I called my local audi seller today...and he have a TTS diffusor for £500. I dint know if if would fit my car...anyone know? and...i hope the Milltek system also fits. I have not decided yet if i shall go for the Resonated or non...I want most sound out of the system. Thanks for help!


TTS diffuser fits onto the regular TT, provided you have the S-Line bumper.
I couldn't tell you if it fits the non S-line bumper...

Milltek exhaust should fit fine. TT and TTS exhaust are mostly identical, only the final part is obviously different. Don't forget that the TTS has 2 exhaust flap motors, instead of one for the regular TT.
I'm quite certain Milltek re-uses these motors, so you'll need to order a second motor if you want both flaps working correctly.


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

Omychron said:


> baltazar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for tips! I have decided to go for a Cat-back system from Milltek. This one https://qwt.no/produkt/milltek-sportsek ... -2015-2017 ) This means i have to change the diffusor. I called my local audi seller today...and he have a TTS diffusor for £500. I dint know if if would fit my car...anyone know? and...i hope the Milltek system also fits. I have not decided yet if i shall go for the Resonated or non...I want most sound out of the system. Thanks for help!
> ...


Thanks Omychron! I have the S-Line bumper..so it should be OK. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've just got through the post, I don't know if you bought the rear spoiler yet but as I did in my tuto on the forum when I changed my line for the TTS one I changed the diffusor/spoiler bought on eBay (it was almost new) about 200 euros with shipping to France !

Concerning the exhaust I changed mine for the TTs one to change the spoiler you will have to do some modifications as cutting some plastic parts which maintain the TT spoiler and avoid the placement of the TTS one. ( you can find it inside my tuto)

Concerning the sound .... I'm really happy with the sound from the tts line but for sure miltek willl be more louder depending if you keep the valves or not ?

Good luck for your change

Regards


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi, thanks for tips and feedback. I have decided to go for the Milltek ( https://qwt.no/produkt/milltek-sportsek ... -2015-2018 ) - but i will innstall it as non-resonated. I would like to hear the exact sound (based on the same motor as i have (TT 2.0L 230 HP). Anyone know a video on youtube either my car or a same motor...both resonated and non. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fattern71 (Jan 16, 2018)

baltazar said:


> Hi, thanks for tips and feedback. I have decided to go for the Milltek ( https://qwt.no/produkt/milltek-sportsek ... -2015-2018 ) - but i will innstall it as non-resonated. I would like to hear the exact sound (based on the same motor as i have (TT 2.0L 230 HP). Anyone know a video on youtube either my car or a same motor...both resonated and non. Thanks a lot.


Hey. Are you satisfied with you're Milltek exhaust?


----------

